# Solved a Thunder 22 feed problem,,,



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

A few months back I gave my lady friend a new Thunder 22 as a gift,,,

Before I gave it to her I took it to the range and ran 100 rounds through it,,,
It performed flawlessly so I had good confidence in the gun.

She told me that she went to the range and couldn't get one mag without the first round jamming.

Hhmmm, I said.

I went to the range with her and it turned out the problem was with her and not the gun,,,
She was loading the magazine correctly but when she put it in the pistol,,,
She was whacking the bottom of the grip so violently to seat the mag,,,
That it was actually semi-dislodging the top cartridge in the stack.

She smacked the mag so hard that the nose of the top cartridge pointed too far "up",,,
So when she released the slide that "up-pointing" cartridge missed the chamber.

I showed her how to seat the magazine without smacking it so violently,,,
She ran 12 mags without a misfeed.

Anyone else ever experience that problem?

Aarond

.


----------

